# Looking for any help in Unit 47 for a wheel chair hunt



## trapper2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

this is mike im taking my cousin jermy for his first turkey hunt but he is in a wheel chair i been fighting the flood in fargo had no time to scout any help would be great on were to look around by thanks a million.


----------

